# Swell info has it worng today!



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Webcams show the waves Way off from swellinfo today - usually they are fairly close...










Destin adn Sanddestin - all the same through Navarre Beach... If you can get out GO! 



















Stuck in the SCIF all damn day....

Best
stressless


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

My buddy just said the same thing and could see boats headed out of Destin and said it looked really nice. All the reports show at least 2-3, you think this is another case of the reports being wrong again? Do know it can really change by just a few miles though.


----------



## Jet fishin (May 5, 2012)

850 432 3566
Interlight surf report. 
6 am today 
Confirms above.


----------



## Rightbrained (Apr 5, 2013)

Looks like I should have laid out of work today :-(


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

theres been a couple times that ive look at swellinfo then checked weather.com and they were completly different. hows one site getting different winds thatn the other??


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

They're not that far off...at 8am they're showing 2.9' and the buoys are at 2.3'

Yesterday they were showing right on for what it is right now, not sure why they bumped it up


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Linkovich said:


> They're not that far off...at 8am they're showing 2.9' and the buoys are at 2.3'
> 
> Yesterday they were showing right on for what it is right now, not sure why they bumped it up


Umm...buoy readings offshore does NOT equal surf conditions. :whistling:

The forecast for today was about 3ft SURF height. Its a nice clean maybe 1.5 out there. I had cancelled a trip I had booked today. Bummer. 

But after seeing the 7fters out there yesterday I still cant believe how flat it is today!


----------



## FC Medina24 (Mar 23, 2013)

They seem to never be right! I quit looking using the site.


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Wirelessly posted



JD7.62 said:


> Linkovich said:
> 
> 
> > They're not that far off...at 8am they're showing 2.9' and the buoys are at 2.3'
> ...


Actually yes it does. 2-3' seas will typically translate to thigh high surf as long it has the appropriate swell and wind direction...which is what it was this morning


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Cams early this morning showed it pretty low. By the time we got loaded and out to the launch it had picked up to 3'. Made it out through a cut and got our snapper bag.


----------



## J.Roberts (Jun 10, 2013)

Ive learned to never trust a weather report, especially a wind/surf forecast.

Only way is to see it yourself or have an eye on the water. What site do yall use for the cam shots?


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

PensacolaSurf.com
Surfsmooth.com


----------



## J.Roberts (Jun 10, 2013)

Linkovich said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> PensacolaSurf.com
> Surfsmooth.com


Thank you


----------

